# Frog communal tank?



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 2, 2020)

So I know that there probably aren't that many frog experts on here, but I thought I'd ask. I have a gray tree frog, a red eyed tree frog, and a golden tree frog, all of about the same size. All have similar care, so I was wondering if I could keep them all in the same tank, providing ample space, water, food, and plants of course. Thoughts? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2020)

I dont know anything about frogs, but i would think if one got sick, all would, probably better to be alone. Maybe in glass so they can see each other.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2020)

The golden tree frog stopped eating and passed tonight. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 9, 2020)

Noooooo! I wonder why! I’m sorry for your loss...


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> The golden tree frog stopped eating and passed tonight.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2020)

Is there a frog forum maybe you can get answers to ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Yup, I'm a member.  

- MantisGirl13


----------

